# Trying to Find a Gameboy Color Flashcart



## dj505 (Jan 4, 2016)

Any suggestions on a good GBC Flashcart that doesn't need a special programmer or costs less than $50 CDN? I can't find _anything _affordable what with the Canadian dollar value down, and the ones I do find are double their regular cost because you need the programmer to flash the ROM. (for example the BennVenn one that's usually $45 CDN but has an extra $30 for the programmer.) Plus the physical cartridges are all $50 and up for the good games like Pokémon or Zeda. 

Side note: I prefer not to emulate because I prefer to play the games on their native consoles.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 4, 2016)

dj505 said:


> Any suggestions on a good GBC Flashcart that doesn't need a special programmer or costs less than $50 CDN? I can't find _anything _affordable what with the Canadian dollar value down, and the ones I do find are double their regular cost because you need the programmer to flash the ROM. (for example the BennVenn one that's usually $45 CDN but has an extra $30 for the programmer.) Plus the physical cartridges are all $50 and up for the good games like Pokémon or Zeda.
> 
> Side note: I prefer not to emulate because I prefer to play the games on their native consoles.


With stuff like flash carts i don't think there is a such thing as affordable but here is the best gb/c flash cart you can buy.
http://shop.krikzz.com/aboutus.sc

And since you are from canada.
http://www.gamersection.com/product...=1152&osCsid=461b2777623a54ee684905fadb7e3e24

It is called the Everdrive-GB


----------



## dj505 (Jan 4, 2016)

cvskid said:


> With stuff like flash carts i don't think there is a such thing as affordable but here is the best gb/c flash cart you can buy.
> http://shop.krikzz.com/aboutus.sc
> 
> And since you are from canada.
> ...


Thanks for the reply! I've heard of the Everdrive GB before, but it costs way too much, even though it's a nice cartridge. I do like the fact that it had a MicroSD slot that can store multiple games, but it's out of my price range seeing as it's $100. I'd buy it if it were more like $50 or less. I just don't think it's worth $100, seeing as the R4DS does the same thing but costs way less and does more.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 4, 2016)

The R4 is a DS flash cart though and subject to a whole bunch of different requirements and markets. It is not really a valid comparison.

You might still be able to find one of the fiddly ones, one of the ones aimed more at LSDJ, or build something ( http://reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm ) but there is a reason everdrive and co were able to take over the old console flash cart markets.


----------



## dj505 (Jan 4, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> The R4 is a DS flash cart though and subject to a whole bunch of different requirements and markets. It is not really a valid comparison.
> 
> You might still be able to find one of the fiddly ones, one of the ones aimed more at LSDJ, or build something ( http://reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm ) but there is a reason everdrive and co were able to take over the old console flash cart markets.


Yeah, that's true. I think I may just try and get an Everdrive, since they have overwhelmingly positive reviews and such. The problem with that, though, is they're usually $100 USD, and there's no indication if gamersection.ca uses CDN or USD.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 4, 2016)

I really recommend the everdrive. And do not fall for the temptation to buy a cheaper clone. I did, and its a paperweight. They often gob by the name of "jack DIY" and look identical to the everdrve, even to the extent that the PCB has everdrive and krikkzz' URL etched not it. But trust me. They are crap.

Only the real EDGB works for me.


----------



## enarky (Jan 4, 2016)

Another recommendation for the Everdrive. I had four other Gameboy flash cartridges over the years (Smartboy for Pro Fighter, GB X-Changer, Netmars E-Merger, Smartboy USB) and the Everdrive mops the floor with every single one of them due to the ease of use. Just copy your games to Micro SD and be good with it, no need to think about what games you want to carry with you on your multicart, since you can just carry around _all_ of them. Also no hassle with drivers, plug & play, just copy and go. Might sound simple, but to someone who has been into playing and copying GB games for more than 18 years this was an absolute revelation. It's worth its price, in my opinion.


----------

